# Opinions on Canine Plus Wholesome blend?



## johndh1 (May 21, 2010)

I have recently been in a dog expo and a rep of Canine Plus, a canadian dog food company approach me about their grain-free formulas (Wholesome blend). The features/ ingredient list seems really nice so I tried to find some review about it with no success. If you guys already tried it or have an opinion based on the ingredients I would really like to read it. Thanks!

Official website which is in construction: http://nutreco-pet.ca/

Wholesome blend

Features: 90% Total Protein from Fish, 25% healthy Fruits & Veggies, Omega 3-6-9, Healthy Botanicals and natural Digestive Enzymes

Ingredients: FRESH DE-BONED SALMON, SALMON MEAL, MENHADEN FISH MEAL, PEAS, PEA STARCH, SUN-CURED ALFALFA, TOMATO POMACE (SOURCE OF LYCOPENES), CANOLA OIL (PRESERVED WITH MIXED TOCOPHEROLS AND ROSEMARY EXTRACT), FRESH FRUITS & VEGETABLES (PUMPKIN, CARROTS, APPLES, TOMATOES, PEAS, CRANBERRIES, SPINACH, BLUEBERRIES, RASPBERRIES, POMEGRANATE), NATURAL FLAVORS, FLAXSEED, CHICORY ROOT EXTRACT (FOS), MANNANOLIGOSACCHARIDES (MOS), OLIVE OIL (PRESERVED WITH MIXED TOCOPHEROLS AND ROSEMARY EXTRACT), HERRING OIL (SOURCE OF DHA), DRIED BROWN KELP, BOTANICALS (ANISEED, CASSIA, THYME, CHAMOMILE, HORSERADISH, JUNIPER BERRY OIL), TAURINE, GLUCOSAMINE HYDROCHLORIDE, YUCCA SCHIDIGERA EXTRACT L-CARNITINE, CHONDROITIN SULPHATE, PROBIOTIC BACTERIA (LACTOBACILLUS ACIDOPHILLUS, LACTOBACILLUS CASEI, BIFIDOBACTERIUM BIFIDUM, ENTEROCOCCUS FAECIUM), DIGESTIVE ENZYMES (PAPAIN, BROMELAIN, ASPERGILLUS ORYZAE FERMENTATION PRODUCT) VITAMINS VITAMIN E, CHOLINE CHLORIDE, NIACIN, BETA CAROTENE, ASCORBIC ACID (VITAMIN C), CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, RIBOFLAVIN, THIAMINE MONONITRATE, BIOTIN, VITAMIN A, PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE, VITAMIN B12, VITAMIN D, FOLIC ACID, MINERALS CALCIUM CARBONATE, ZINC SULPHATE, FERROUS SULPHATE, COPPER SULPHATE, CHELATED MINERALS (ZINC PROTEINATE, IRON PROTEINATE, MANGANESE PROTEINATE, COPPER PROTEINATE), MANGANESE SULPHATE, SODIUM SELENITE, CALCIUM IODATE

Info sheet with guaranteed analysis:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Is there a guaranteed analysis? I'd like to see how much protein is in it. 

Looks similar to Orijen, a lot of botanicals which may not work for sensitive dogs and I would prefer to see herring oil before canola oil on the list. Otherwise looks like a decent food.


----------



## johndh1 (May 21, 2010)

@Unosmom Yes I actually forgot to add these informations, I will add a scan of the info sheet the rep gave to me soon.


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

What is the price of this food? If Orijen is a budget buster, I'd go to ACANA. This food seems a little "watered down".


----------



## johndh1 (May 21, 2010)

The rep told me 68$ for a 30lb bag, what seems to be the retail price. I didn't check for in-store prices, but some guys on a goldenretreiver forum found it for 50$. There's so few information on the internet about it right now.


----------



## Jaimeinottawa (Jun 2, 2011)

I got a small tester bag of this food... My dog is allergic to everything! She has had no reactions to this food! It is on the expensive side, but I've been home making her food for months and she will not gain weight.. I am going to buy a bag of this food in hopes she gains some weight from it...
The home made food I've been making consists of:
Rainbow trout, salmon, broccoli, carrots, apple, and flax... That's 1 meal it's a lot of food at a time and no weight gain...
If anyone knows anything about this food for weight gain, I'd love to hear about it... I'm at a point I don't know what to do for my dog anymore... Hopefully this food helps.. I've been adding it to her homemade food for about 2 weeks... She reacts with allergies within a day of eating something she's allergic to and nothing yet... I am on a fixed income, so these allergies are taking a tole on me... I cannot afford what the dog is costing me in food...
If anyone has any ideas for me to save money but still help her, I'd be very grateful!

Her allergies that I know of so far are:
Corn, rice, chicken, beef, and lamb
She may be allergic to oats as well, I was putting it in the home made diet, but she broke out... She could have stolen something else, but I cut out the oats anyways and replaced with flax.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know anything about this food. I have a Bullmastiff that so far can only eat EVO turkey/chicken because that's the one I tried or Natures Logic Venison. These are the ones I have found she can eat. I may try the beef we'll see. Are you sure she can eat flax because I think allot of dogs are allergic to it. I'm no expert but maybe it's to much veggies. I wonder if that's why she won't gain weight.

I had to cut out veggies from my Bassets diet all carbs I was told because of her ears. I have finally cleared them up and there is no way I'm going back to feeding her veggies, so I have had to go raw because of this. I hate to put this in the dog food section as I know I may get slammed, but since you have to cook allot of her food would it be more expensive to feed raw meat? Dogs are not usually allergic to the meat when it's not cooked. I know meat is expensive in Canada and maybe fish is cheaper, but in the states at least where I live fish is very expensive. Could you buy other meat cheaper and feed it raw like chicken.

Maybe you could feed raw chicken sometimes and kibble sometimes. I have done this with my Bullmastiff and my Pitbull and have had no problems. I make sure I feed them 12 hours apart. I have been able to find chicken legs and quarters for .99 cents a lb. and that is way cheaper than what I can buy the kibble for a lb. She would utilize the meat better and maybe gain some weight. It's just a thought hopefully someone else will weigh in here.

I know how frustrating allergies can be. And I have put a ton of money into getting my Basset cleared up. And if feeding her raw will keep it from coming back then I have done something. I have been working on her ears for over 2 years and many many vet bills. She has been clear for about a month now, fingers crossed.


----------

